# What's with all the promotion for spinning wheels?



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

I do spin and have a modest electric wheel. Maybe someday I'll be in the market for a "better" wheel. But in the meantime, with seeing pretty much no postings in this section than the many, many promotions for spinning wheels, I've pretty much stopped even opening this folder to read anything here. Please firgive me if this sounds like I am a curmudgeon. I just want to share how theddeluge has affected my participation here (beyong KP just requiring more effort to read as it is.)


----------



## MMWRay (Dec 2, 2016)

Why are you objecting? Can't you just skip it?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

gardenpoet said:


> I do spin and have a modest electric wheel. Maybe someday I'll be in the market for a "better" wheel. But in the meantime, with seeing pretty much no postings in this section than the many, many promotions for spinning wheels, I've pretty much stopped even opening this folder to read anything here. Please firgive me if this sounds like I am a curmudgeon. I just want to share how theddeluge has affected my participation here (beyong KP just requiring more effort to read as it is.)


Have you tried asking the person who’s been posting about those auctions?
I haven’t bothered, because I don’t care.
Were I to learn that katrapp is being paid to insert those auction notices, then I’d care and do something.


----------



## Prism99 (Apr 14, 2015)

I just scroll past those posts as I am not interested in spinning wheels.


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

I open the forum only deep enough to see if there are ever any offered in my area, sadly there are not. I’m sorry it dampens your enjoyment, but for me the two seconds it takes, might get me an affordable wheel, so why not? I wasn’t doing anything more urgent in that two seconds.


----------



## deenashoemaker (Nov 9, 2014)

I enjoy seeing the different wheels and spinning equipment.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I scroll right on past. Not a spinner, but would eventually like to learn.


----------



## seamer45 (Jan 18, 2011)

gardenpoet said:


> I do spin and have a modest electric wheel. Maybe someday I'll be in the market for a "better" wheel. But in the meantime, with seeing pretty much no postings in this section than the many, many promotions for spinning wheels, I've pretty much stopped even opening this folder to read anything here. Please firgive me if this sounds like I am a curmudgeon. I just want to share how theddeluge has affected my participation here (beyong KP just requiring more effort to read as it is.)


I’ve forgotten who the poster is but I think I turned off the forum, before the change over, can’t remember at the moment. But I did cure it. That must be hours of work every day to make all those posts. I have 4 looms of varying sizes, the largest being a 20” floor loom and one is and inkle, the other two are very small table looms My grands can use with quick projects so they don’t get bored. So I’m not interested either.


----------



## cat_woman (Sep 21, 2014)

Lord knows I don't need another spinning wheel, and I haven't ever seen one listing for a wheel for sale in Canada, but do occasionally take a peek just to see the different wheels. If I'm not interested in looking I don't bother opening the posts and just scroll past them. I think it's a nice that katrapp provides those listings for those that may be interested in finding a wheel. I think it's pretty much the same way people provide links to patterns in the Links and Resources section. I have no interest in patterns for baby items and some days there are lots of them, so I just scroll past them. There's something for everyone here which makes KP unique.


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

cat_woman said:


> Lord knows I don't need another spinning wheel, and I haven't ever seen one listing for a wheel for sale in Canada, but do occasionally take a peek just to see the different wheels. If I'm not interested in looking I don't bother opening the posts and just scroll past them. I think it's a nice that katrapp provides those listings for those that may be interested in finding a wheel. I think it's pretty much the same way people provide links to patterns in the Links and Resources section. I have no interest in patterns for baby items and some days there are lots of them, so I just scroll past them. There's something for everyone here which makes KP unique.


Okay, everybody. I'm sorry! I should not have expressed that. Please forgive me. You are all right.


----------



## RenegadeJane (Dec 4, 2015)

I would love to see posts about what everyone is spinning, and their process. And most people I know spin on newer wheels… I have one older wheel, but it may not be over 50 years…an ashford traditional. My other wheels are a Louet s10, my plier, and an older Schacht Matchless, my go-to. I also have a Hansen which I am going to try to spin yarn for a 3 ply sock yarn. It will be thinner than I have ever spun.
I have several spindles and really enjoy spinning with those too.


----------



## cat_woman (Sep 21, 2014)

RenegadeJane said:


> I would love to see posts about what everyone is spinning, and their process. And most people I know spin on newer wheels… I have one older wheel, but it may not be over 50 years…an ashford traditional. My other wheels are a Louet s10, my plier, and an older Schacht Matchless, my go-to. I also have a Hansen which I am going to try to spin yarn for a 3 ply sock yarn. It will be thinner than I have ever spun.
> I have several spindles and really enjoy spinning with those too.


You should join us in the Tour de Fleece thread here.


----------



## katrapp (Mar 21, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Have you tried asking the person who’s been posting about those auctions?
> I haven’t bothered, because I don’t care.
> Were I to learn that katrapp is being paid to insert those auction notices, then I’d care and do something.


I am NOT being paid to advertise these wheels. I would advertise looms, but have no clue about them, so wouldn't know a working one from a non working one.

I just know that several people have gotten wheels from these auctions and that many like to look. I don't know numbers. I just belong to an email list that sends me out auctions just like eBay does when you save a search.

At the time I thought about getting another wheel, but then my father died and now I have other furniture taking up the space where the wheel would go. And I don't have the money for an electric wheel. The ones I have seen have the speed knob on the right hand side or you have to purchase a foot peddle. Still more money. 

I do long draw, and had a nano, but sold it. It didn't work out for me.

Happy spinning, weaving and dying folks.


----------



## katrapp (Mar 21, 2013)

gardenpoet said:


> I do spin and have a modest electric wheel. Maybe someday I'll be in the market for a "better" wheel. But in the meantime, with seeing pretty much no postings in this section than the many, many promotions for spinning wheels, I've pretty much stopped even opening this folder to read anything here. Please firgive me if this sounds like I am a curmudgeon. I just want to share how theddeluge has affected my participation here (beyong KP just requiring more effort to read as it is.)


Please post pictures of your spinnings and post what you do with it. We are interested. Do you knit, weave or crochet with your spinnings?? We want pictures of such.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

katrapp said:


> I am NOT being paid to advertise these wheels. I would advertise looms, but have no clue about them, so wouldn't know a working one from a non working one.
> 
> I just know that several people have gotten wheels from these auctions and that many like to look. I don't know numbers. I just belong to an email list that sends me out auctions just like eBay does when you save a search.
> 
> ...


I never thought you were being paid to insert the listings. That’s why I used the subjunctive, “*Were* I to learn …”


----------



## Lsay3 (Sep 30, 2012)

I noticed that each wheel being auctioned has it's own separate posting. Could 2 or 3 (or one day's worth) of wheels being auction be listed all together in one post? That way this section would look to be less of the same.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Lsay3 said:


> I noticed that each wheel being auctioned has it's own separate posting. Could 2 or 3 (or one day's worth) of wheels being auction be listed all together in one post? That way this section would look to be less of the same.


A good idea!


----------



## Lsay3 (Sep 30, 2012)

wordancer said:


> A good idea!


Thanks. It might also make it easier for those wanting to purchase a wheel to see them in one post.


----------

